# Poncho Golden Mix needs a rescue



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

HBGRR notified


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Steve, can you give me HBGGR's email addy or website? I can contact them directly instead of placing them here! Or should I still do that? I think it would be good to still place them on this site so others can see them as well, what do you think?


----------

